# Outdoor cat brings some excitement to his indoor buddies



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

We have 3 cats with one an indoor outdoor 16 year old orange tabby with the other 2 young girls being strictly indoor kitties. 

When I am in the kitchen I often leave the sliding glass door open but the outer screen closed so they can hear and see interesting nature _things_.

Well this morning I could see that the 2 girls were _extra _interested as the old tabby had brought them a _present _too see but not touch!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a thoughtful friend to leave a gift like that!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It definitely got their attention. Cute.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

That made me smile. 

But I didn't have to pick that up.


----------

